# Family Worship Guides



## Theoretical (Jun 30, 2007)

I was wondering what would be a good modern introduction to family worship (besides the Directory for Family Worship of the Scottish churches). I'm a groomsman in a friend's wedding, and I'd like to give him a good resource on this subject (the couple is SBC Baptist). 

When I was at the quality Reformed bookstore in Dallas last, I saw this guide: The Family Worship Book, by Terry Johnson. Does anyone have any experience with this guide as an introduction or other recommendations?


----------



## westminken (Jun 30, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> I was wondering what would be a good modern introduction to family worship (besides the Directory for Family Worship of the Scottish churches). I'm a groomsman in a friend's wedding, and I'd like to give him a good resource on this subject (the couple is SBC Baptist).
> 
> When I was at the quality Reformed bookstore in Dallas last, I saw this guide: The Family Worship Book, by Terry Johnson. Does anyone have any experience with this guide as an introduction or other recommendations?



The Johnson book is a good intro. Trinity Pres. in Plano has extensive notes on a Family Worship Conference on their website. Go to their website and look under worship and click on the family worship conference link and download the file. It is a zipped file and has several powerpoint and word files. I want to say that my pastor, Rich Lambert, and one of the ruling elders, Dave Windrick, did the same conference for them several years ago and that is their notes and info. I am not sure but I think so. Also, if you want to call New St. Peter's and maybe Rich will give you leads on where to look.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 30, 2007)

Terry Johnson's book and Kerry Ptacek's _Family Worship: Biblical Basis, Historical Reality, Current Need_ are two good, modern, practical guides to family worship (see other resources at Ptacek's site here). Joel Beeke has a short but good practical booklet available here or online here. More online resources are available here, here, here, here and here.

Besides the _Directory of Family Worship_, be sure to get Doug Comin's very practical commentary on the same here. 

J.W. Alexander's _Thoughts on Family Worship_; Oliver Heywood's _Family Altar_; and Thomas Doolittle's "How May the Duty of Family Prayer Be Best Managed for the Spiritual Benefit of Every One in the Family?” in _Puritan Sermons 1659-1689, Being the Morning Exercises at Cripplegate_, Vol 2; are among the classic, practical Reformed works on the subject.


----------



## dcomin (Jun 30, 2007)

Scott, If you will send me your mailing address by private message, I'll gladly send you a copy of my booklet on family worship free of charge. 

I've also produced a two-year series of studies for family worship that walk the family through the Shorter Catechism. It's called Family Worship Helps, and it's available at http://www.crownandcovenant.com


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 1, 2007)

westminken said:


> The Johnson book is a good intro. Trinity Pres. in Plano has extensive notes on a Family Worship Conference on their website. Go to their website and look under worship and click on the family worship conference link and download the file. It is a zipped file and has several powerpoint and word files. I want to say that my pastor, Rich Lambert, and one of the ruling elders, Dave Windrick, did the same conference for them several years ago and that is their notes and info. I am not sure but I think so. Also, if you want to call New St. Peter's and maybe Rich will give you leads on where to look.



Can you point me more directly to those notes? I poked around the TPC website & can't find any downloads apart from sermons.

Todd


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 1, 2007)

Here they are: http://www.trinityplano.org/html/Worship.htm?article_id=82


----------

